

How We Got Users to Give Feedback via Email - vivekmgeorge
http://blog.clinchpad.com/post/73504307577/how-we-got-users-to-give-feedback-via-email

======
vivekmgeorge
I thought this was an interesting post. We do something similar at my startup.
We send out a welcome email the next day and include a super quick personal
thank you video from the founders/team. The video is easy to do and most
people like it

